# Sticky  Please list your Rescue name here.



## cshellenberger

All rescues must be verifiable, Tax Exempt rescues. I'll Start


Friends Of Rescued Mastiffs - F.O.R.M. 
http://www.mastiffrescue.org/


----------



## sobreeze

I work with and foster for 7 Bells Sanctuary in Cole Camp Missouri . 
go to www.7bellssanctuary.petfinder.com 
This will be good to know all the rescues everyone works with thanks Carla for starting this one .


----------



## tirluc

what if we do private rescues....not thru any rescue group?....i do rescues of BC's/BC mixes....but i do it on my own and not real often....could i list here?


----------



## cshellenberger

If you are verifiable as a 501C rescue.


----------



## iwantmypup

Petite Pawz 

petitepawz.org

hmm it shows the pitbull rescue...but there partner is where my baby is from


----------



## all4thedogs

Great Dane Rescue of the Ozarks (from Springfield MO)

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MO61.html


----------



## Renoman

For anyone looking to rescue a GSD, I've listed 2 rescues you might not be familiar with: 
German Shepherd Rescue of New England 
Lake Erie German Shepherd Rescue. 

I personally have no affiliation with either org. (except for adopting a GSD from LEGSR). I just wanted to provide the names in the event anyone was interested in a GSD and didn't know about them.


----------



## cshellenberger

National Pug Rescues

http://www.pugrescue.com/

English Bulldog rescues
http://www.rescuebulldogs.org/
http://engbulldogs.com/english_bulldog_rescue.htm


Other Mastiff Rescues (US)
SSMR http://www.sosmastiffrescue.org/
GLMR http://www.glmr.org/
MCOA http://mastiff.org/exhibit-hall/rescue/
GPMR http://www.greatplainsmastiffrescue.org/

Canadian Mastiff Rescue
http://www.mastiffcanada.org/rescue.htm


----------



## Cassie Nova

Dallas/Fort Worth Metro Golden Retriever Rescue

www.rescuegoldens.org


----------



## Lorina

Is this just for rescues we help run or volunteer with, or can we list rescues or shelters we've adopted from?


----------



## cshellenberger

You can list any rescue here. It must be with links directly TO the rescue, no Petfinder links please. OH, the rescue needs to have a valid 501C3 tax status.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Primarily Mini Schnauzers, but other rescues too...
South Bay Purebred Rescue, Dog and Puppy Adoption, Placement and Referral, San Jose, CAhttp://www.sbprdogs.org/Adoption_gallery.htm


----------



## Cassie Nova

Border Collie rescues...

www.bcrescue.org

www.bcrescuetexas.org


----------



## Cassie Nova

Golden rescue:

http://www.goldenretrievers.org/


----------



## luv4gsds

I wanted to ask can we add other animals besides dog rescues like cats, horses and so on?

OK!
Horse Protection Society of North Carolina Inc.
http://www.horseprotection.org/


----------



## Betty

Middle Tennessee area, specializing in small breed dogs:
http://www.snugglebug.org/index.html

That's where we got our Tanner.


----------



## LeRoymydog

Last year I went to the K-9 and Kites festival and I walk the walk for the rescue organization F.O.U.N.D (friends of unwanted and neglected dogs).


----------



## anjamaka

Fayette Friends of Animals- A no-kill non-profit rescue where I got sadie. There is no official website, just a petfinder website http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/PA189.html They are a little country, but they love what they do and they love the dogs. I wouldn't trade my sadie for the world.


----------



## Lorina

Pekingese Rescue Network, Inc. - Where I got Beavis.  Their petfinder homepage is their website. They're very nice, helpful people, and were very thorough in matching the right dog for us, and the right family for my dog.

East Coast Asian Dog Rescue - Pekes, Chins, Lhasa Apsos, Shih Tzus and mixes of Asian breeds. Also very nice and helpful, but the dog I was interested in already had an adoption pending when I inquired about him. They did follow up with me when that adoption fell through, but I'd already adopted by then.


----------



## briteday

Both, as long as they are verifiable 501C non-profit rescues


----------



## Renoman

White German Shepherd Dog Rescue

www.echodogs.org


----------



## K9krazey

I've been working with Massas Creek Companion Animal Shelter:

http://www.mccompanionanimals.com/


----------



## Shalva

Black Dogs Second Chance 

This is actually a webpage belonging to a friend of mine. She is the national rescue coordinator for FCRSA but because of her role for the club she can only rescue purebreds using FCRSA funds..... however, we get lots of calls about flat coats as most shelters have never really seen a flat coat and they tend to label every long haired black dog as a flat coat. With that... we scour the ads on petfinder and anywhere else that we get a report of a flat coat in a shelter or an ad in the newspaper or listed anywhere.... if that dog is a flat coat we go and pull the dog and foster the dog until the dog is ready to be placed... there is a waiting list of folks who want rescue flat coats.... 

However, most of the dogs are not flat coats and over the years we have met many many many nice black dogs... unfortunately black dogs are not adopted as quickly as other dogs.... thus the creation of the website.... to let people know about these wonderful black dogs that need homes..... they are not purebreds... they are just nice black dogs that need a break...... 

s


----------



## SFury

I've spent time at the Eau Claire County Humane Association.

This is my local shelter. They deal with a wide variety of animals. Without donations, the fundung the county provides wouldn't keep them open. This is not a no-kill shelter though.


----------



## makesthesignoftheZ

I dont volunteer there-wish I could but way too far away- but what I have seen they are very loving and concerned for their furbabies. They take in Dogs, cats and even a rabbit!

The Little Guild Of St.Francis

This is where I was able to find our new family member-


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I work with A Different Breed. We are a 501C non-profit rescues.

http://www.adifferentbreed.org/


----------



## the-tenth

The rescue we adopted both Chewy and Sandy from is http://www.castawaycritters.org
They are based in Harrisburg, PA.


----------



## Priss and Pedro's Mama

The rescue I volunteer with doesn't have a dedicated webpage, simply a petfinder one. They are a non-profit, 501(c)(3) group and the director is a fantastic lady with tons of Pyr knowledge. Great Pyrenees Rescue of Central Illinois http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/IL88.html


----------



## Addison

I adopted my dog and volunteer at The Anti Cruelty Society in Chicago

http://www.anticruelty.org/


----------



## towsonu2003

Humane Society of Baltimore County

www.hsbcanimals.org

They are now raising money to remake their cat housing (which is pretty depressing right now): http://www.hsbcpets.org/home.php?subaction=showfull&id=1197652907&archive=&start_from=&ucat=35&


----------



## towsonu2003

Well, this is probably a bit different from your usual rescue name posts.. Here is a Turkish rescue that houses 2000 dogs... I have been sending help monthly from the US using their wishlist system:

http://www.fatihbelediyesiyedikulehayvanbarinagi.com/yardim-etmek-istiyorum/
(to help, click on animated "kangurum" link -a well known Turkish grocery store chain-, order from their wishlist, and be done. of course, you'll have to guess what the -Turkish- items in the wishlist are - all the more fun LOL  )

Featured in a Turkish newspaper
http://www.radikal.com.tr/haber.php?haberno=242611

And has a few videos on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAqG4HtAqHI

So they are real, but not tax exempt of course


----------



## Feigned

I volunteer with Eleventh Hour Rescue, which is based out of Morris County, NJ.

Our website is www.ehrdogs.org.

We focus on rescuing dogs from overcrowded kill-shelters where they are about to be euthanized and give them all the love and care they need until they are united with their forever home.


----------



## mom2kdg

I foster with www.labs4rescue.com

I tend to look for black labs they are usually the last to be rescued.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe

I have not done rescue (yet), nor do I work with any rescue groups, but I do have several sites bookmarked as these are the groups I will consider working with when we are ready to actively seek a second dog.

Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue
http://www.ygrr.org/index.html

Another Chance for English Setters
http://www.englishsetterrescue.org/index.html

Above and Beyond English Setter Rescue
http://www.esrescue.org/index.html

New England Brittany Rescue
http://www.nebrittanyrescue.org/


New England Border Collie Rescue...I had to look for a long time to find their non-profit status, but I finally found the verification on their store link.
http://www.nebcr.org/index.html


These all seem very good to me...obviously, you will know if I end up getting a dog from any of these groups so you can hear my experiences.


----------



## pappimom

We volunteer for www.PurrsnPups.com, based out of Northern NJ and pulling puppies and pregnant/nursing moms out of high-kill shelters in the rural South.


----------



## Rowan

Catahoula Rescue Inc

catahoularescue.com

Rowan Reimer
Volunteer for:

Janeen Jackson
Coordinator at Large (North)


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog

Twin Cities, MN Rottweiler and Pit Bull Rescue:

Arotta Love Plus


----------



## Chrystine

My Camille came from Friends of Homeless Animals http://www.foha.org


----------



## Rescuedpuppy

Best Friends FurEver

Kingwood / Humble Texas

www.furever.org


----------



## 4dogs3cats

Arizona beagle rescue
http://www.azbeaglerescue.com/metadot/index.pl?id=0

I always find beagles in the pound or so and I notify them so they can pull them. I'd love to help them out, but with two jobs, I need to wait till I have some more time on my hands!

Within 10 years I plan on posting MY rescue here. Look for "Second Chance Animal Rescue" and it'll be me
With a BIG picture of Chance as our mascot!


----------



## redbassetlover

*Basset Hound Rescue of GA:*

www.bhrg.org

*All About Animals Rescue:*

http://www.allaboutanimalsmacon.org/

*Heart of GA Humane Soceity:*

http://www.heartofgahs.org/

I do not volunteer with any of these, but soon hope to and to foster


----------



## Mach1girl

Bama Bully Rescue

Bama Bully Rescue

Bamabully.org


----------



## rcravey

I am an agent for Russell Rescue, Inc. I am located in Texas and I write the blog for our state group: Texas Russell Rescue. Russell Rescue, Inc. is a non-profit 501(c)(3) corporation.


----------



## Pit_Bull_Lady

I foster for both of these rescues:

Ring Dog Rescue in Richmond, Virginia:

http://www.ringdogrescue.org 

AARF (Animal Adoption and Rescue Foundation), Richmond, Virginia:

http://www.aarf.org


----------



## Moker

Coastal German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## Squeeker

I foster for:

Blue Moon Dog Rescue


----------



## 123fraggle

www.fundsfurfriends.com/available_dogs.htm 
Sorry, I don't know how to make this a link.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Foster for







out of Southfield, Michigan. 

Also, if anyone livejournals (old school, I know) there is a community that does transports for rescues if anyone needs long distance rescue transfer help.


----------



## reynosa_k9's

I have fostered for, and adopted from , the following;

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/TX658.html

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/TX1177.html

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/TX423.html

All are ran by some wonderful people and are always looking for volunteers, foster parents and, of course, folks looking to adopt! 
Please stop by and check them out. 


Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## ColoradoSooner

We adopted Ranger, our rat terrier, from Ratbone Rescues:

http://www.ratbonerescues.com


----------



## FairyDogMother

I am working with and fostering for K-9 Village German Shepherd Rescue. 

http://k9villagegsdrescue.webs.com


----------



## Donaspets

Save A Pet Rescue for homeless and sick dogs.
http://saveapet.co.cc/


----------



## coldnoze31

I'm with "I Wanna Go Home" rescue,located out of Sauk Village, Il. and we are a 501C tax exempt rescue working with all breeds of dogs and cats. Members foster out of their own homes.


----------



## TheHandmadeHound

I volunteer with and we got our dog from Greyhound Rescue and Rehabilitation of NY. They are truly a GREYT organization. I even donate a percentage of my proceeds from my business to them because it is such a worthwhile cause!


----------



## cheele

I got Nico from HART - Homeless Animals Rescue Team based in Northern VA.
http://hart90.org/

I love them, all the dogs they get are in foster homes and they have a trainer on staff available to give you dog advice.


----------



## kritterkare

sobreeze said:


> I work with and foster for 7 Bells Sanctuary in Cole Camp Missouri .
> go to www.7bellssanctuary.petfinder.com
> This will be good to know all the rescues everyone works with thanks Carla for starting this one .


we rescue privately:
kritter kare
milton fl
850-983-3645
great danes deaf and special needs


----------



## fireflyrn

*Home At Last Rescue*

Hi
My name is Sonja and I am a Foster Mom for Home at Last Rescue which is out of Berkeley, Ca. I put a few of my past and present Foster dogs in my album if you would like to take a peek. My particular interest is Pit Bulls/Pit Bull mixes. www.homeatlastrescue.org


----------



## Sherm

Clover for Rover - Tennessee

http://karen.dev.petfinder.com/shelters/TN551.html


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom

Northern Lights Greyhound Adoption of Minnesota


----------



## Jades_Mom

*Internet Miniature Pinscher Service (TXIMPS)* Non-profit, 5013C rescue for purebred miniature pinschers. Please visit our website: http://www.minpinrescue.org/

We are a national group, and I am the Co-Director for the Texas Division. If you visit the website, you will be able to make contact with the Directors within your local area.


----------



## StarfishSaving

I'm founder, director and primary caretaker for the animals in Starfish To the sea Animal Rescue (STAR)

http://www.starfishtothesea.org

We are an incorporated, 501(c)(3) group, verifiable online. We are foster based and have rescued dogs, cats, guinea pigs, rabbits, birds, turtles, and rats to date. All adopters have an application, home visit and contract. We have no blanket guidelines, everyone is welcome to apply. We're based out of Pennsylvania.


----------



## Dog_Shrink

Here's one I foster for 

Cherished Cockers in Mentor Ohio
http://cherishedcockers.org/


Canisolida Mastiff
http://home.att.net/~canisolida4/cmfrh.htm

and another I rescue for
Paws and Prayers in Akron Oh.
http://www.pawsandprayers.org/


----------



## GypsyJazmine

I foster, transport & adopted my last dog (can you say "Foster Failure"?...lol!) from Great Pyrenees Rescue of Iowa.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/IA164.html


----------



## Rescue-mom

I have fostered for 
http://www.pitbullsforlife.com/AdoptAPit.html

I currently foster for
http://www.beaglepaws.com/


----------



## KarenJG

I volunteer for Waggin' Tails Dog Rescue in S.E. Michigan. I've been with them for about a year, and have fostered 4 dogs - two adopted out, one adopted by me, and one still waiting for her forever home.

Our website: http://www.waggintailsdogrescue.org/


----------



## bklantz

Basset Hound rescue in Iowa

www.houndshavenbassetrescue.com


----------



## myepst

www.middleburghumane.com/

Middleburg Humane Foundation.

They were great. I live in the Virginia DC suburbs, and most shelters charge 200-350 for adoption fees and don't include spaying. Middleburg is 100 and includes it, so it is a good option if you are trying to save money--though you need to be within 50 miles of the office, so not all the suburbs are covered.


----------



## wulfin

I volunteer for Pawsitive Match .. an organization that rescues dogs from Mexico or other kill-shelters in Canada/US and finds new forever homes for them. 

http://www.pawsitivematch.org


----------



## BrittanyG

http://www.downtowndogrescue.org/

I love this group. We mostly work with Pits, though all kinds find their way to us. We work with the homeless a lot too.

http://www.lhasahappyhomes.org/

I have fostered for them, wonderful people that care a lot about the lil ones.


----------



## ChelseaW

Great thread! 

We adopted our coonhound Penny from PAWS of Northern Virginia: http://pawsrescueva.org/

and we are in the process of adopting another sweet boy from A Forever Home: http://www.aforeverhome.org/


----------



## VizslaMommy

Heartland Weim Rescue (MO, KS, IA, & OK) :
http://heartlandweimrescue.org/


----------



## DJEtzel

I work at the Humane Society of Southwest Michigan.

I transport for Great Lakes Weimaraner Rescue.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv

*Illinois Alaskan Malamute Rescue Association*

http://www.iamra.org/

All applicants must pass a phone interview and a homecheck, as voted on by the committee. Malamutes are not the breed for everyone, our goal is to make sure that all of our dogs are placed in their last home. Sometimes this means our dogs are with us longer than we would like, but we know that the perfect home is out there, we just need to wait for it to apply. 

We take in any malamute or malamute mix so long as we have the room and funds for it. We treat serious conditions (such as heartworms) and spay/neuter before adopting a dog out. 

We also have several santuary sweethearts, which are dogs that are unable to be adopted out and the rescue provides for them until they go to the rainbow bridge. We've got Mercy, who arrived in poor health and horribly infected ears that left her deaf. Now she's losing her eye sight and has developed laryngeal paralysis. Babe who arrived in poor care. Her fur was so matted that she had to be shaved, nails so long that she couldn't walk properly, and is sick and arthritic. Her fur hasn't grown back, so she looks like a sweet lion (her only fur left is on her head), but she's happy in her perminant foster home. Dinah has had many health complications since she arrived. She's had tumor removal, then recurrent bladder issues. Additionally, Dinah has rather severe arthritis in her hips and spine, so she will be well cared for in her perminant foster home. Last, but not least, is our "mascot" Dakota. Though there is nothing physically wrong with him, he's got a perminant home with the rescue. He's a bit backwards from most malamutes...he's dog friendly, but not all together people friendly. He's got his favorites here at the rescue, but mostly he's picky about who he wants to stand around him. He's been with us 8? 9? years, and will care for him always with the help of his generous sponsors.


----------



## Newt*

Shalva said:


> Black Dogs Second Chance


I tried to click on the link and it doesn't work. Here's the updated link.
http://www.blackdogsecondchance.org/

Thanks,
Newt


----------



## WildHearts

I got one of my dogs from here.

Pomeranian Rescue in Ca. 
http://www.southerncaliforniapomeranianrescue.com/


----------



## warmweenies

http://www.michiganbassetrescue.org/

Michigan Basset Rescue is a federally recognized 501(c)(3) nonprofit organization founded in 1992. Since then, our primary goal has remained the same: to find permanent homes for bassets in need. MBR does not receive any local, state, or federal funding. Instead, MBR is funded solely by private donations and fundraising events. Most of the money we receive goes toward veterinary care for the rescued bassets, including any required surgeries, spay/neutering, vaccinations, heartworm teatment and more. Other expenditures go toward shelter fees, boarding, transportation expenses, food, grooming, rescue tags, collars, leashes, miscellaneous fundraising expenses and foster care expenses.

Adopting A Basset Prospective adoptive families are interviewed before they adopt a basset. Our adoption fee varies according to the age of the dog. All bassets are vaccinated, wormed, spayed/neutered, and screened for heart worm prior to home placement.Complete information about our policies, procedures and fees is available on our Adoption Center Information page.


----------



## Ventriloquist

Feigned said:


> I volunteer with Eleventh Hour Rescue, which is based out of Morris County, NJ.
> 
> Our website is www.ehrdogs.org.
> 
> We focus on rescuing dogs from overcrowded kill-shelters where they are about to be euthanized and give them all the love and care they need until they are united with their forever home.


I know your rescue! I saw you guys at the Edison Pet Expo, we were across from you! I'm from Castle-of-Dreams Dog Rescue, which pulls dogs from shelters down south and keep them in foster homes until we find homes for them. We are working towards getting our own building so we can take in more dogs.

http://castle-of-dreams.com/


----------



## Chipsmom

Mine is Wisconsin Adopt A Golden Retriever. 

Some of our dogs are also listed on Petfinder.


----------



## lisaj1354

I adopted Pepper through Shih Tzu and Furbaby Rescue. They are located down south, but have fosters all over the country, and will transport.

http://www.shihtzuandfurbabyrescue.com/ 

I can't say enough wonderful things about them.


----------



## eeloheel

I volunteer at the Toledo Area Humane Society, which is NOT affiliated with the National Humane Society. 

www.toledoareahumanesociety.org

Sometimes, when you volunteer there, a special case comes along that you just feel like you have to go that extra mile for. That's the kind of thing I'd hope to post. They're also the first local shelter that was granted the right to adopt out pitbulls instead of euthanizing them (a day we all celebrated,) seeing as how there were so many strict local regulations regarding them.


----------



## cshellenberger

Chrissy, this is for rescue organizations ONLY, not private rescue. You MUST have a 501C3 (tax exempt status) to qualify.


----------



## stopbsl

can we list a rescue you dont work with or adopted from but really like?


----------



## cshellenberger

stopbsl said:


> can we list a rescue you dont work with or adopted from but really like?


 
Yes, as long as it has tax-exempt status.


----------



## iWantToBelieve

Hello all, I work for the Pott. County Humane Society. Here is the link: http://members.petfinder.com/~KS143/index.htm We are no-kill!


----------



## Sangaris

We adopted Angie from a shelter in Philadelphia specializing in retired racing Greyhounds.

National Greyhound Adoption Program

Also, would it be possible to list the recommended shelters in the first post? That way people can see what shelters are already listed and make it easier for others to see if any are in their area. Sorry if this has been mentioned before.


----------



## MrsBoats

I used to be a volunteer through North East Rottweiler Rescue and Referral - http://www.rottrescue.org/


----------



## K9 Conversation

Woof Project (Belgian Rescue)

www.woofproject.com

We are a division of Whispering Winds Animal Sanctuary (501c3)


----------



## Chutzpaws

Doberman Rescue Minnesota

Doberman Rescue Minnesota (DRM) is an all volunteer, nonprofit 501C, charitable organization.


----------



## DJEtzel

I foster/volunteer and I'm a Michigan Foster Home coordinator for the Midwest Boston Terrier Rescue.


----------



## Pibble

My husband and I recently founded Heart Dog Rescue in Florida. Please follow us on facebook as well.


----------



## cshellenberger

Thankyou Pibble


----------



## QTWIQ

Sorry I misunderstood the thread.


----------



## DJEtzel

Briarfield Farm Canine Sactuary in Mattawan, MI

Www.briarfieldsanctuary.org


----------



## Playa Animal Rescue

Playa Animal Rescue
Playa del Carmen, MX
https://www.facebook.com/PlayaAnimalRescue
www.playaanimalrescue.org

Pat Faulstich
Playa Animal Rescue


----------



## momtolabs

Hope I ain't misunderstanding the rules for on here about what ones can be posted.


I do not foster for this rescue but they have taken dogs from the local pound here and are a good rescue . 

Midwest lab rescue 
http://www.mlrr.org/


----------



## zeronightfarm

I work for Pet Network Inc. as a Bather/Trainer out on the farm.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/FL177.html

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Pet-Network-Inc/124594950711


----------



## JenandWes

ARPH (Australian Shepherd Rescue & Placement Helpline)
www.aussierescue.org

ARPH Facebook
www.facebook.com/aussierescue.org

Georgia Chapter Facebook 
www.facebook.com/ARPHGeorgia


----------



## DCMoose48

I volunteer with, and adopted my girl Toni from Mutt Love Rescue, based in Fairfax VA but they adopt out all over the DC metro area.

http://www.muttloverescue.org/index.html


----------



## Pawzk9

I was with Second Time Around Aussie Rescue (STAAR) but they closed about a year or so ago, so I now help the ARPH people when I can (Aussie Rescue and Placement Helpline)


----------



## Bones

I do some stuff with the Alabama SPCA

www.alabamaspca.org
http://www.facebook.com/alspca


----------



## gingerkid

A girl from my hometown is the president of *Alberta Animal Rescue Crews Society*, a group that rescues injured, abandoned, and neglected animals from rural Alberta. They respond especially to emergency situations.

I volunteer at the *Edmonton Human Society*, a no-kill shelter/rescue. Although they are a "humane society" they are not affiliated with any other organization, such as the Humane Society of Canada.

Other rescues:
*Rescue for Life* - requires any animal that is given up to be relinquished to them.
*Northern Alberta Society for Animal Protection* - Rescues animals off reserves/out of the wilderness of Northern Alberta.
*Second Chance Animal Rescue Society* - Saves animals from euthanasia in local and municipal animal control pounds.


----------



## Candydb

Ohhh sorry to be so dense... In San Francisco (California) there is Rocket Dog Rescue, and I love to peruse online Bad Rap (pitbulls) as well as South Bay Purebreed Rescue... oh and Milo Foundation is great too... Up here near the Sierras I only know of Sammi's Friends which works with the local shelter (which is pretty desperate)....


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

http://protegerescue.org/index.html I don't work for them or have adopted from them (YET!  ) But they are in my general area (the midwest) and rescue Aussies and other working/herding breeds.


----------



## Sum-BugsGma

I'm from a small town in Illinois and I foster for a very small Pitbull rescue. It is a 501(c)3 status non-profit organization. My question is if the only page they have set up right is on FB can I post it? I feel stupid for asking but don't know if you don't ask! I read the rules don.t recall any mention of FB. I checked out several of the rescues already posted here though and figured it best to ask. They don't have a website and when I say small I mean they have 7 Adoptable dogs including my Sully and a few Pups not sure how many. I'll check back in a day or two in hope of posting my rescue of choice.Thank you!


----------



## georgiapeach

I've adopted from, and help share dogs bios through http://rockinprescue.org/ (Rockin P Rescue), a boxer rescue, serving GA and AL. They are a wonderful group of caring individuals!

Another great boxer rescue, out of Atlanta, GA is http://www.atlantaboxerrescue.org/ (Atlanta Boxer Rescue).


----------



## collierescue13

Collie Rescue of Greater Illinois

http://collierescue.org/


----------



## Marlania

Hope for Animals in Thibodaux, Louisiana

www.hopeforanimals.com


----------



## RSPCA

*RSPCA Block Farm, Wimblington, UK*

Hello from the RSPCA
Please check us out CLICK HERE


----------



## sudz3

First Post here - I Foster for www.uglymutts.com 
We try our best to save as many dogs as we can from Kill Shelters in Ontario and the Northern United States and put them into loving forever homes in Ontario!

On average, 20-30 dogs are rescued a month.

I ended up keeping my second foster dog - He was really sick when I got him, and I fell in love with him while nursing him back to health. I keep fostering in his memory!


----------



## RTRmomma

ARF ( Animal Rescue Foundation) Mobile, Al
http://animalrescuemobile.org


----------



## Kayota

St Francis CARE is where I was interning. I won't go back there because of personal reasons but they're a fine shelter. Murphysboro, IL
http://stfrancis-care.org/

There's also Wright-Way Rescue in Murphysboro, IL
http://wrightwayanimalrescue.com/

And Critter Gal here in Carterville, IL. I know this lady semi-personally, she is a regular at my Wal*Mart and had my rats on her success stories page before it broke. I'm going to ask her to put Faxon on there too next time I talk to her.
http://myplace.frontier.com/~crittergal55/

I almost forgot about PAWS. Anna, IL
http://www.pawspaws.org/

There's also Williamson County Animal Control, which is a low-kill shelter despite not being a rescue in the traditional sense, and the place where I got Faxon, Jefferson County Animal Control, which is high kill. There's also Perry County Humane Society which I don't know anything about.


----------



## surlys_mom

PAWS Chicago -- www.pawschicago.org


----------



## snicker

Husker's Hope Dachshund Rescue

http://huskershopedachshundrescue.org/



Husker's Hope is truly a place of Hope and Healing. It is our mission to provide the therapies and treatments, and especially love, to those dachshunds that would otherwise be left without hope. Of course, Husker's Hope Dachshund Rescue also helps dachshunds and other breeds that just need a home. We believe, being homeless, is a special need, as well.


----------



## ConorD

Philadelphia PAWS

I probably won't be adopting again while I live in the city - I hope to move back to New England in a few years - but I highly recommend them. I presented my personal hurdles to them and they did amazing work to help me find a dog with whom I can work and who can work with me. They're also one of the few no kills in the area who handle local animals, so that's a major plus.


----------



## reynosa_k9's

I don't know why I haven't posted here before but here we are:

Dr.Dolittles Rescue Ranch Inc, a 501c3 non-profit rescue, EIN 47-0952876. Any donations are tax deductible.


----------



## ireth0

I volunteer at and have adopted both our cats from the Nova Scotia SPCA; Provincial Animal Shelter- http://www.spcans.ca/provincial-shelter-home.html

Our shelter often transfers in animals that have been lingering in the more rural branches to give them a better chance at being adopted. We also have the WOOF (Working on our Future) program that pairs prisoners with puppies (under the supervision of an experienced dog trainer) to be trained and learn some basic life skills to make them more adoptable.

We also handle all the dogs in NS that are seized for cruelty or neglect cases, and this spring we opened the first low cost spay-neuter clinic in our area for low income families and rescue groups.


----------



## SunshineJan

I have fostered 31 dogs for Last Day Dog Rescue in Livonia, Michigan. I have 4 fosters at this time. www.lastdaydogrescue.org


----------



## RoughCollie

S'Wheat Rescues, a nationwide soft coated wheaten terrier rescue: http://www.wheatenterrierrescue.org/


----------



## milehighjc

Paws and Company - they are out of Denver, and just celebrated their first anniversary, and have already placed an incredible number of dogs and cats. I was very impressed with their professionalism, including the interview process, they checked references, and worked with us to arrange a neutral location visit for our new puppy with our existing 8 year old Lab cross.

Very good people... 

http://pawscoadoptions.org/

They are also on Facebook and Twitter....


----------



## CandJHarris

Furry Friends of the Foothills

I have been volunteering with this organization in various capacities for a few months now and just did my first short-term foster with them this week. They are very caring people and have already facilitated many rescues and placements in their short existence. Donations are currently needed to fund establishment of a facility so the adoption program can be expanded beyond the limitation of foster homes so more dogs can be pulled from the high-kill shelters in our area.

www.furryfriendsofthefoothills.org


----------



## Jen1959

Waldo's Muttley Crew
Waldosmuttleycrew.com


----------



## BostonDan

Cape Ann Animal Aid
http://www.capeannanimalaid.org


----------



## Miss Bugs

The Pack Project Inc
http://www.thepackproject.ca/

I volunteer for the outreach program,very new but an awesome organization!


----------



## TGKvr

Not mine, but fairly new in GA and already doing great things. Recently just rescued a dog from an abusive situation and come to find out, the dog was a former champion and had been stolen from the owner. Owner saw rescue on the news and ended up being reunited with his pup - so awesome! They have a FB page too, but can't link to it now.

http://davidb84.wix.com/bulliesandmorerescue


----------



## RoughCollie

S'Wheat Rescues 
http://wheatenterrierrescue.org/

I am an adoption coordinator there.


----------



## 271818

The League for Animal Welfare in Anniston, AL.
http://www.leaguepets.org


----------



## HomerCcoy

*Daphneyland Basset Hound Rescue*

www.Daphneyland.com


----------



## nicolai

Dogs and Cats of Antigua-US, Inc. (a 501(c)3 in the US).






Dogs and Cats of Antigua | Help Save Our Four Legged Friends


We are a registered non-profit working out of St.John’s hoping to create an Antigua where starving and diseased stray dogs and cats are no longer the norm.



dogsandcatsofantigua.com


----------

